# Good article on CVT clutching



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

I found this article that is really good at explaining how CVT's work. It may be old news to some but maybe someone like me will find it useful

http://www.gates.com/brochure.cfm?brochure=1033&location_id=542


----------

